# Newnam, GA ID: 0013833 Coweta AC Euth 4/8



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*B-12 *





Breed: German Shepherd
Sex: Male
Age: Adult
Size: Medium
ID: 0013833 Coweta AC
*Vaccinated*
*PLEASE CONTACT COWETA COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL TO ADOPT THIS PET: 770-254-3735. The address is 91 Selt Road, Newnan, GA. What a HANDSOME fella! Don't think that this guy is all beauty and no substance! He is very smart, willing to please, well-mannered and loving. He is the total package! We bet that once you meet him, you will fall in love! Can you open your heart and home? PLEASE HURRY! This sweetie has been in the shelter since 3/30/10 and will be available for adoption, rescue OR CAN BE EUTHANIZED 4/8/10! NOTE: CCAC CANNOT ADOPT ONLINE OR OVER THE PHONE. ADOPTIONS MUST BE DONE IN PERSON.*



Dogs for adoption,euthanization,rescue,sponsor

Video on wedsite







*My shelter name is: "Marlo"*


----------



## Cardinal Von Crossbones (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow, what a handsome boy, I hope that somebody will get him.


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

He only has 4 days !!!!!!! PLEASE, take another look.wouldn't he look great with his happy head out your car window??????


----------



## obxmom (Mar 19, 2010)

Has anyone been by to see him? Was he an owner surrender? I live in North Carolina but am interested! I need to know how is he with children (mine ages 9 and very active 7), other GSD (2 yr old spayed) and cats (two neutered & inside). I hate to think of what is going to happen to him soon. There just isn't any way for me to get down there (10 hours away). I have never done this before - any suggestions on working out an adoption if they insist on it being in person?


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Breakfast bump for the boy with the big smile.....
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## obxmom (Mar 19, 2010)

Just talked to the shelter and they have three people in line to adopt him. So this big guy will make it out of the shelter. I left my contact info in case none of these three work out.


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

HEY EVERYONE, "OBXMOM" (see above) is VERY ,VERY INTERESTED IN THIS GUY !!!!!! CAN ANYONE TEMP TEST WITH KIDS AND CATS, AND POSSIBLY PULL FOR HER ????????? DESPERATE HELP NEEDED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She also would need transport to OUTER BANKS, NORTH CAROLINA...............PLEASE, ANYONE NEARBY ??? SHE CAN'T BE THERE IN PERSON, TOO FAR, BUT WANTS HIM TO COME HOME TO HER FAMILY !!! THANKS, EVERYONE SHE IS ABLE TO PAY-UP TODAY IF NECESSARY


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

According to the shelter there are 3 apps on this guy. It sounds like he will most likely be adopted. As far aas temp testing, pulling and transporting. People on this board don't just pull and transport to anyone that wants a dog. Usually the dogs that are transported are on route to rescue groups. Before anyone from a rescue will help you pull the dog and help with transport, she will need to have references done and most likely a home visit. 

It has nothing to do with her family in particular, but there have been instances in the past where dogs were transported to individuals and the proper procedure was not followed and the dogs paid for it. So while someone on here might be able to help. obxmom will have to be ok with going through the proper channel to get this guy, assuming the 3 adopters fall through.


----------



## obxmom (Mar 19, 2010)

*Advice welcome and needed.*

Thank you for your comments. I am still trying to figure out how all of this works. I did apply to the local German Shepherd Rescue for the Carolinas. I had a phone interview, but was informed at that time that it was necessary to attend the adoption events. They are 5-7 hours from my home and they want the entire family and our dog to attend. The events are on weekends since that is when the foster families are available. Unfortunately, my husband works every weekend (we live in a resort area). She is holding my app but going no further with it at this time. She suggested that I contact another rescue or just find a dog on my own. That is what I am trying to do here. I will call the rescue volunteer back and ask her to finish the application process if it will help me to find a dog. I welcome the call to my vet to check references and the home visit. I love that there are so many people out there so willing to help these dogs find a home. I am looking closer to home, but so far haven't found a GSD that fits the bill. I would love a dog under 4 because my daughter wants to join the local 4-h agility group.
Anything further that you could suggest would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

HI, GSDsunshine-----OBXMOM and I already were working on the home visit through personal messages, she has contacted 2 groups near her already, awaiting replies only. Yes, we know there are potential adopters in that area, but they could fall through, too---we've seen that on this board a few times....better she is approved, should they fall through, than lose a beautiful GSD to euthanasia !!! GOOD LUCK TO OBXMOM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

